# INFO on H&R 088 Shotgun needed



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

im looking for info on the Harrington & Richardson model 088. ive been looking online. if anyone ahs an old manual, or just plain info let me know


----------



## 2nd.amnd (Apr 30, 2007)

This is not the exact same gun, but the internal workings are the same. Anything in this manual should apply to your gun as well:

http://www.hr1871.com/documents/manuals ... MANUAL.pdf


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats exactly what i was looking for THANKS! case closed, how about a brewski! :beer:


----------



## 2nd.amnd (Apr 30, 2007)

No problem. I'm looking for different info on another H&R shotgun, and I stumbled onto that online manual just this morning.

Too bad we're only halfway through Monday! :beer:


----------

